# I AM MISUNDERSTOOD



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

Gil,

First of all I would like to clear up a few misconceptions being bantered about this board about me and or my job description.
1) I am the one who was slandered and called a 14%er by a "Command School" type. We all know that type, don't we? Short on brains, long on discipline and always under the Chief's desk.
2) I do not post penis pictures or any other vulgar pictures when I post about others. I think it's childish, moronic, sophmoric and tells me more about these people than I really want to know.
3) I do not do the "Write & Run" and have the last scathing comment posted and then have the thread closed.
4) I do not twist a persons screename on here (i.e. HousingFlop, HousingJoke, HousingCrap, etc.......) If I was to make fun of someone elses screename, I would suggest putting in *CC* for Community College after the *M* and before the *PD61* and *PD71*. if you are going to put a screename on here and hide behind it, please make it accurate so we all know who you are and where you are coming from.
5) I do not drop dimes on people when they are trying to get a LE job in DC, a whole 750+ miles away. If I hated someone as much as that, I would be happy they are moving that far away from me.
6) I do not post articles (3 times) from the Brockton Enterprise about a fellow officers misfortune when they are laid off from a certain job (Brockton Park Police). This just shows how sick and twisted someone is and the lengths they will go to let others know and how he revels in others peoples misery. When my friends are attacked, I will stand up for them. Especially if they are a member here & don't have unlimited computer access like some on here who do.
7) I don't post on every single topic on this board and pretend to be "Officer Know-It-All" like some tend to do. There are no experts in here, just cops with a bit of knowlege on a lot of topics. I never said I was any type of expert, just an average flat foot. 
8) True, I do not have the most glamorous job in LE and never said I did. Everyone who wears blue gets the shitty end of the stick. This does not mean that I won't stand up and defend myself when someone attacks me or the job I do. 
9) Am I burned out a bit? Maybe, but don't burn my ass and tell me to retire so that someone else can take my job and clean up the world. I worked long and hard to get where I am. If I want to sit back on my laurels and rest my batteries, that's my perogative, not yours. I do what I have to do and maybe a bit more. I stopped leaping tall buildings in a single bound a while ago.
10) Most of the postings I do on here are tounge-in-cheek and not meant to offend. Anyone who knows me knows this. I have 2 words for some people on here, *LIGHTEN UP*. You'll live longer and have a better career. When some *BABOON* slams me for something I said in jest, of course I am going to slam them back.

I hope this clears up any smoke that may have arisen from my recent posts. Some have been deleted, probably for the betterment of the board and administrators, but I still stand behind them 110%.
Go ahead all you bashers, come at me. I am waiting for your responses.
P.S. I'll be on the Muni Booze cruise July 26th. Tix are $20 and you get to meet me & drink your face off. Maybe you can throw me overboard but I'll have someone watching my back. You've got to go through him to get me, and he's mean.


----------



## cjm74 (Mar 31, 2003)

Housing,
I got your back. Too bad you weren't around tonite the urban youth were not only misbehaving but also being disrespectful. They took 2 guns out of ANNUCIATION WAY tonite.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

Thank you my friend. It's not only a pleasure to know you, it's a pleasure to work and drink along side of you as well. You know the deal here. other's don't. That's what makes me want to knock them off of their mighty perches. 
Those are my friends on Assasination Way. They needs those guns for protection, don't 'ya know. It's dangerous there for them and I understand their need to carry a concealed weapon. They just didn't go through the beaurocratic process we did to get our legally licensed firearms. They just skipped a couple of steps. Nobody likes to deal with licensing procedure at the Crystal Palace.


----------



## cjm74 (Mar 31, 2003)

Kid u r too funny. Hey I got a name for u. This person is at 38 ASSASINATION WAY. Are u on tonite?The confused urban youth don't know when to keep their mouths shut. What do they think area departments don't talk to each other. Must be all that city smog rotting their brains.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, since you chose to address it in a public forum:



HousingCop said:


> 8) True, I do not have the most glamorous job in LE and never said I did. Everyone who wears blue gets the shitty end of the stick. This does not mean that I won't stand up and defend myself when someone attacks me or the job I do.


Well, neither do I, Eddie, but you seemed to have thought that it was ok to discredit me because I'm a site officer. I'm not offended because the site officer crap doesn't bother me (I know who I am), I'm offended because *you* think it does.



> 10) Most of the postings I do on here are tounge-in-cheek and not meant to offend. Anyone who knows me knows this. I have 2 words for some people on here, *LIGHTEN UP*. You'll live longer and have a better career. When some *BABOON* slams me for something I said in jest, of course I am going to slam them back.


I could say the same thing for you and your cronies. You only made your way onto this board when all the chickens in the henhouse went beserk because they heard I was "Muni-bashing"... I don't know if you took it upon yourself as some sort of Muni-vilgilante to come on here and teach me a thing or two or if you were appointed because of your reputation for being some kind of evangelical comedian and endlessly witty cartoonist, but nevertheless, you came on here at first to specifically give me shit.



> P.S. I'll be on the Muni Booze cruise July 26th. Tix are $20 and you get to meet me & drink your face off. Maybe you can throw me overboard but I'll have someone watching my back. You've got to go through him to get me, and he's mean.


Who, R.G.? LMAO!!!

It's funny that you say that, because before I learned who you are, I invited you a few times to spew your poo-poo to my face, though I knew you never would because like so many others on this job, it's a coward factor. And even after I was advised that it was you, which is even more ridiculous because I only see you like once a year on the Booze Cruise and you know nothing about me whatsoever except for what people like to toss around in the rumor mill, I believe I saw you (at the Christmas party, was it?) and you had NOTHING to say to my face. Amazing how things change...

See you there, pally... make sure you stop by and say hi... :sly:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Dear Housing Cop,

Lets just look at it point for point. O.K.? No bashing.

1. You can complain about slander. O.K. In the same breath you accuse persons of being "short on brains" and "under the chief's desk"

2. You previously stated you didn't know how "cut and paste"

3. The persons you constantly attack do not have the ability to close threads.

5. Nobody "dimed" him. He was hired, showed up, and subsequently failed the final background. Right?

7. True, but you do exhibit a tendency to post on ANY topic I have up to six weeks later and bash, perpetuating this childish garbage.

8. You do display a tendency to to claim to "seen it all" and "done more" than most. Couple that with the fact you have been less than kind to entire classes of L.E. folks.

Your summary about a booze cruise sounds more like a challenge from a street-punk than a cop. YIKES!
:shock: 

#6 I think it's admirable that you defend a friend. I respect that.
=D> 

In any event, the patterns established over time are very derogatory and negative. I cannot believe that 95% Sarcastic and caustic posts= humorous and entertaining intent. But who cares what I think? 
I do find it interesting you feel the need to defend yourself on this public forum, but address only Gil. In the end the entire situation makes me a bit
:uc:


----------



## Riggs (May 30, 2003)

I personally have worked alongside HousingCop and I get along with him great. He is a funny bastard and a great cop. Hey housing when r we going for drinks again? I have new envelope full of secrets for you. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

I did not start anything with you Officer D. I simply started a post about women not being able to make it over a simple 5 foot wall and you went ballistic on me. Since then it's been a verbal thrashing whenever we start typing.
I was at the X Mas party but did not choose to bring up the subject of these posts. I believe it to be ignorant to bring up this forum at a family type Xmas party / affair. 
I was not the one sending venomnous verbal challenges to others via emails on this message board. What was written to me should never sent since it was so nasty, it was quickly deleted.
If you choose to go along with the 2 *COMMUNITY COLLEGE* clown cops and write scandelous things about a friend of mine, then of course I will take you to task as I have them. You'd figure the 2 of them work in the Bronx the way they slap each other on the back. I guess it gets quite lonely there so they break into the computer labs and sit at adjoining keyboards while stroking each others ego's. It makes me sick. They still haven't learned their lessons and one still continues to post silly threads about the misfortune of another Law Enforcement Officer being laid off. When the budget axe falls on his *COMMUNITY COLLEGE* and it surely will, hope he has some money tucked away. 
I find that a dissenting voice on this board gets quickly suffocated by certain people who don't agree with what you have to say. It's very sad when you try to defend a person who you know and like and some putz writes scandelous things about that person based on innuendo & hearsay.
Just trying to clear the air here.
p.s. Riggs, email me that list. It makes it easier to cut & paste them than to type the whole damn url in. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

HousingCop said:


> I did not start anything with you Officer D. I simply started a post about women not being able to make it over a simple 5 foot wall and you went ballistic on me. Since then it's been a verbal thrashing whenever we start typing.


Ed, you pointed it in my direction and you know it. You also made other jibes about me being a site officer and stuff about Eastover? What the hell are you talking about? Bunch of squawking chickens... much worse bunch of gossips than women will ever be!



> I was at the X Mas party but did not choose to bring up the subject of these posts. I believe it to be ignorant to bring up this forum at a family type Xmas party / affair.


That's a joke. You feel you're not capable of having a civil conversation like adults no matter the time or place if warranted? I believe your posts were quite controversial at the time. Rather be fake and happy happy joy joy everything's ok fairy tale let's not acknowledge that I'm a shit talking goober? Whatever.



> I was not the one sending venomnous verbal challenges to others via emails on this message board. What was written to me should never sent since it was so nasty, it was quickly deleted.


Please. Like you didn't print anything up and go running to the president of my e-board with it, like he gives a crap, from what I heard.



> If you choose to go along with the 2 *COMMUNITY COLLEGE* clown cops and write scandelous things about a friend of mine, then of course I will take you to task as I have them.


Please tell me where on this board EVER you have seen me you-know-who bashing... really, I would like to know since that's yet another gay rumor that went around!

And don't ever threaten to take me to task, Ed... I believe you may have met your match because there is nothing that you could ever say to me where I couldn't make you look just as stupid, if not more... the rumor mill works both ways... capiche?

Like I said, see you on the cruise, maybe we can talk about it further then... or is that also an inappropriate time and place for you to confront your fears? AHMMHMMHMMHMMHMM


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

I do not print out texts of these conversations and give them to your union president. Like he gives a flying F what some of these whackers on here have to say. Talk to some of your own people D. My printer has been broken since 1999 and I don't intend to fix it. 
I posted about the women & the 5 foot wall because I believe it still to be a valid point. If you can't climb over a small 5 foot wall, you shouldn't be in Law Enforcement. PERIOD. All I have to do is get a running start & enertia takes over. 
I try to not talk shop when drinking unless I positively have to. This is included. You want to talk to me? Do so civilly in an IM to me. Capise'?


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Hate to do this but Dunny and Housing Cop, why don't you two PM each other.

Topic Closed


----------

